# Aethetics



## heyitscory (Apr 6, 2004)

IMHO, the logo was better off to the side. It seems like it was designed to be off to the side. A new logo might look better in the center, but this one looks odd there.

That's it. Nothing important to add.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I am sorry.....I am lost on what you are referring to.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Ah dang....In IE is is messed up. In FireFox it is corect. (Seeing that FireFox behaves as it should.)


----------



## heyitscory (Apr 6, 2004)

Much better. Nice.


----------

